

Use Vagrant to launch AWS boxes - tswicegood
http://www.hashicorp.com/blog/preview-vagrant-aws.html

======
malandrew
Very cool. Out of curiosity, are there any plans to make it easy to
provision/create AWS boxes securely via chroot via Eric Hammond's approaches
at Alestic? Currently it is a very tedious process to make a secure image on
Amazon so that no credentials leak into history and whatnot, it is a tedious
process. Making this easy would go a long way to making it trivial to use
vagrant to safely publish public boxes for EC2.

More details on this problem here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4457336>

Examples of Eric Hammond's process at Alestic: <http://alestic.com/alestic-
git/> <https://github.com/alestic/alestic-git>

------
statik
This is going to be very very useful! It's going to make setting up a staging
environment much easier, since we are already using vagrant for dev
environments.

I wonder if there will be any support for assigning Elastic IPs.

------
sferik
This looks awesome! I can hardly wait for Vagrant 1.1 to be released.

